# London and Home Counties Cycle Chat Rides 2009



## stevevw (8 Dec 2008)

These are the confirmed rides so far and will be updated as and when others put themselves forward to organise a ride.


3rd Jan – *Postponed *Sunny Hertfordshire ride, led by *Stevevw*
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=502974#post502974

24th Jan – Bleak Midwinter ride, Starting from London eye led by *Tdr1nka*
Link here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=25862

7th Feb – Billericay 35 mile - 11am Start, Led by *BigonaBianchi*
Link here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=25454

7th Mar – Sunny Hertfordshire ride, led by *Stevevw*
Link here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=591340#post591340 
*DATE SWAP* 
4th Apr – Tour of Hampshire, Led by *Peter*
Link Here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=26957
46 miles some hills

*DATE SWAP* 
2nd May - Manningtree/Colchester/Tiptree 45 miles, http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=32187
mostly quiet roads, led by *Auntie Helen*
Link here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=26839

7th June - 
*Postponed to be rescheduled*
Sunday 7th. The Chiltern Hundred, NW London setting out from Watford Junction (BR out of Euston, M25 nearby), Led by *Bleakanddevine*
Link here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=702841#post702841

4th July - Dunwich Dynamo
Link here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=34091

18th July - Interim CC ride - Bikes & Boats Tendring (NE Essex)
Bound to be another classic Essex ride not to be missed. With the added attraction of a dip in the sea and a game of rounder’s
Link here:http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=34255

15th August - London to Southend, Led by *Topcat1*
Link here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=38889

5th September - Sunny Hertfordshire ride part two, led by *The Doctor*
30-40 miles, not stupid hilly, and a few stops for comestibles...
Link here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=40206

10th October - *Aylesbury Circular Ride. Led by Flying Dodo*
Approx. 51 miles around in total, and almost all of it is on minor roads. There are some hills up & down to start with, as we're on the edge of the Chilterns, but then there's some lovely rolling countryside near Waddesdon, a chance of some steam trains, and a working windmill on the way round.
Link here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=913721#post913721

7th November - 

*NOT TO BE MISSED* 
28th November - Richmond Park one year on, Led by *User1314*
Link here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=42619


----------



## stevevw (8 Dec 2008)

Herts Ride here

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=502974#post502974


----------



## wlc1 (9 Dec 2008)

I'm taking the surrey ride on - pencil in 1st March and I shall post details of route etc asap ( at work for the next 6 days so will be after then)

hurrah

I'd say 60 miles ? That ok with everyone ? Some hills BTW


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Dec 2008)

stevevw said:


> These are the confirmed rides so far and will be updated as and when others put themselves forward to organise a ride.
> 
> ...
> 
> 2nd October -


2nd Oct is a Friday, I'm assuming this is a typo!


----------



## stevevw (23 Dec 2008)

Could this be another for our list?
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=522631#post522631


----------



## wlc1 (26 Dec 2008)

I'm doing that one too.


----------



## stevevw (2 Jan 2009)

January 3rd ride postponed

Due to the latest weather forecast of -5 degrees for this evening and a high for Saturday of 0 degrees. We think it safest to postpone this ride on safety grounds. Over half the ride would be on un gritted roads that are likely to be very icy. I hope you are not too disappointed and look forward to see you all on Tdr1nka's ride later in the month.

Steve


----------



## tdr1nka (2 Jan 2009)

I'm finally getting a mental image for the Bleak Mid Winter Ride and considering the weather I am working on a Sarf London route that intersects with parks that have the best potential for scenery and tea stops.

I'll also advise that we'll probably start from Waterloo.


----------



## stevevw (2 Jan 2009)

Any car/van parking around Waterloo for us outatowners?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (3 Jan 2009)

what does it take to be a ride leader? I mean what needs to be done etc?


----------



## tdr1nka (3 Jan 2009)

Simply suggest a ride, and post it!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (3 Jan 2009)

..well for the summer there are some lovely Essex country pubs..erm...lanes.


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Jan 2009)

I've been investigating the parking situation and Uncle James (who is familiar with driving into London) says there are a few places not too far from Waterloo but I'll have to pay the C-Charge plus the NCP cost so I've got to think about it a bit more. I don't think I can face travelling by train as it's such a pain with the trike. I shall pontificate further...


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Jan 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> what does it take to be a ride leader? I mean what needs to be done etc?


You could put your hand up for the February ride - no-one has taken it on yet. How about a stint around Hanningfield (built by my grandfather, no less!)


----------



## tdr1nka (3 Jan 2009)

There is no C-charge on a Saturday!
I'll keep parking in mind as I develop the ride.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (6 Jan 2009)

Waterloo would be good for me as I work in the area so can get train/cycle there.
Stevevw- can't you get a train to liverpool st then cycle across this would take 15mins max as i do it evey day
Auntie Helen-i live near romford if you wanted to drive to mine we could get a train to liverpool st and i could help with the trike or we could cycle all the way which is about 17 miles


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Jan 2009)

Hi SigSilverprinter. Thanks for the offer - I, too, could get a train to Liverpool Street from Colchester but I'm not keen on the entire train experience, especially going from Liverpool St to Waterloo (by bike, presumably). It really is too much effort and the NCP would probably cost less than the train ticket anyway. I'm still thinking of options though.


----------



## DJ (7 Jan 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Hi SigSilverprinter. Thanks for the offer - I, too, could get a train to Liverpool Street from Colchester but I'm not keen on the entire train experience, especially going from Liverpool St to Waterloo (by bike, presumably). It really is too much effort and the NCP would probably cost less than the train ticket anyway. I'm still thinking of options though.




Just another suggestion as to what you could do! Drive to Greenland pier which is in Surrey Quays and take the bike on the fast ferry to the London eye , you would then be about 1/4 of a mile from waterloo, it would cost around £4.50 each way (I think) sorry I will check! cheaper and easier than trains/parking and there is loads of free parking right next to Greenland pier!


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jan 2009)

Ho ho, sounds an excellent plan (assuming they allow Trikes on the ferry).

It appears that my husband is working in London that day now so I'll have to arrange for the dog to be looked after but that shouldn't be too much of an issue.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (8 Jan 2009)

> You could put your hand up for the February ride - no-one has taken it on yet. How about a stint around Hanningfield (built by my grandfather, no less!)



February ride??...edookate me...

Your grandad built that?? Cool...I ride around it at least once a week...


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Jan 2009)

If you look at the first post in this thread there's a series of dates - first Sat of each month - with names beside them of people who are offering to lead the ride. The Feb ride (7th) is currently nameless, so looking for a leader, so it could be you!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Jan 2009)

> so it could be you!



...do i need a ticket though?

...ok...I might do this...hmm...the route...how far is good ? Perhps a Billericay station start?....there's gonna be some A roads to deal with...I could link two of my loops and do like a figure 8 ...ending back at the station...or Ingatestone ??

Something like this maybe??





It's about 35 miles ish...has some nice country lanes, and some safe(ish) A roads..goes around the reservoir and has an easy start finish point at Billericay station.
There are also trains en route at Brentwood and Ingatestone...there's a few nice pubs although I have only ever visited one...honest. No huge hills...I think Noak hill is the most painful...but we could do the loop so we ride down it instead!...there's an annoying 'hill' going into stock from Billericay....and another going up into Brentwood from Herongate...there's a cool downhill run through little bastar...erm...Burstead.

If the weather is nice (well you never know)...we could extend the ride a bit...but if it's cold and damp I reckon this will be enough.


Are you chaps and chapesses all fast roadies though?? I'm more of a cross between a plodder and a cruiser...not big on speed races me...

I'd be thinking of a civilised start time...say 11am??


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Jan 2009)

That looks good. Is it hilly though? I'm not good with hills!

On the last ride we averaged 12mph and it all seemed to work very well, although some could no doubt have gone faster.

It's a good plan if there's a place to stop 2/3 of the way through for some victualling.

As for A Roads, we did a bunch of A roads in London last time so I expect the Billericay ones will be OK!

For those who will come by car (me, and probably a few others), is there somewhere suitable to park?


----------



## stevevw (9 Jan 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> ...ok...I might do this...hmm...the route...how far is good ? Perhps a Billericay station start?....there's gonna be some A roads to deal with...I could link two of my loops and do like a figure 8 ...ending back at the station...or Ingatestone ??
> 
> Are you chaps and chapesses all fast roadies though?? I'm more of a cross between a plodder and a cruiser...not big on speed races me...



I would say around the 50 mile mark would be good with a Tea stop half way ish and a 10 to 15mph average. On the last ride we waited for those that got caught in traffic etc. nobody was dropped we all stuck together.

Oh and parking would be good for those that have to use the car.

If you decide to organise a ride let me have the link to your post and I will add it to the list on the first post here.

Steve


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Jan 2009)

I'm happy with the 35 miles meself but am willing to go up to 50 if necessary.

My husband has reminded me that his brother lives in Billericay near the station so I have somewhere to park, at least, and I think there are other free parking areas in Billericay. In fact my husband might come along too, so that would be two trikes (and, rather stupidly, two cars as we can't fit both trikes in one car!)


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Jan 2009)

Parking...well there is the station car park...not sure about costs on that though, but being a Saturday it might be less or even free...there is another car park behind Waitrose supermarket on the high street...you're supposed to buy something but just tell the ticket bloke you forgot your ticket and you'll be let out...or there is an expensive pay and display on the high street as well...or you could leave the car in the car park at Lake meadows (pay display..or free if you fancy a swim!)

To be honest I'm happy with the 35 miles but if most want more then thats cool. We could perhaps go out via Galleywood..or up to Ongar...

...Hills...depends on how you define a hill...it's not totally flat, but there are no monster hills....I usually do the loop on the karge cog, dropping down to the middle occasionally, but never needing the smallest.

I have no idea where there is a 'cafe' on this loop...I never use the things. I know there is one at Lake meadows but thats at the start/end of the ride....must be one somewhere in ingatestone or Brentwood I suppose.


----------



## Origamist (9 Jan 2009)

I'm up for the ride on the 24th January, not because Tea1 Slurper is organising it, but because of the Christina Rossetti connection...


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Jan 2009)

Somehow I doubt we'll be bursting into song whilst huffing and puffing trying to keep up with User1314!


----------



## Origamist (9 Jan 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Somehow I doubt we'll be bursting into song whilst huffing and puffing trying to keep up with User1314!



Right, I'll have to lose a few Xmas lbs in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Jan 2009)

Well I'm almost certainly going to be at the back again so don't fear you'll get left behind! You'll be in front of me!


----------



## Willow (9 Jan 2009)

How much cycling do you need to have done to cope with these rides. Given its the football season I'm not likely to beable to do any of these but would perhaps like to give it a go in the summer.


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Jan 2009)

On the one previous ride it seemed to be fine. People were excellent at waiting for those of us who are slow up hills. As I had suspected, when cycling with a group you tend to go a bit faster than you normally would on your own but that wasn't a problem for me.

The one in April, although a bit of a drive for you, is a figure-of-eight shape with a mainline station in the middle so those who came by train have several bail-out points (at 12 miles and at 36 miles) and in fact those who just want to do the 36 miles can hop on the train as we return through Colchester. Not sure about the other rides yet, but I'd say give it a go - it's not a race!


----------



## wlc1 (9 Jan 2009)

All this talk is making me thirsty for mileage.


----------



## stevevw (10 Jan 2009)

First post updated with links.

Tdr1nka any details/links on your ride yet? Two weeks today.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jan 2009)

CoG - will you be coming via Clapham Junction on your cycle into Waterloo?


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jan 2009)

Where would your normal route take you through?


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jan 2009)

Cool - or I can meet you at Clapham Common and head up through Stockwell, as the common is only 5 mins up the road from me.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jan 2009)

Yup I know the place.... sounds good.


----------



## Origamist (11 Jan 2009)

I can meet you at the pub too...


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jan 2009)

Nice - there will be cycling too right?


----------



## wlc1 (11 Jan 2009)

I'm gutted I can't make it.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jan 2009)

Agreed 

What time's kick-off @ Waterloo?


----------



## tdr1nka (11 Jan 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Nice - there will be cycling too right?



This might be easier than I thought!

I've been in a right funk the last week or so, the whole driving and parking thing threw me completely.
I'm wondering if we should start at Clapham Common as there would be, if I remember rightly, parking along Windmill Drive?

Also I am a bit concerned that there will be too many urban roads, traffic lights etc. 

The original plan was to do a loop between parks with tea huts, it won't be the longest of rides but hopefully a jolly bimble around some of the nicest and historical bits of Sarf London.

To speculate wildly I'd say we go @ 10am from Clapham, via Brixton and Dulwich to Crystal Palace(the biggest hill) and then on to Greenwich Park for an early lunch.
From Greenwhich then go along the Thames path to Battersea Park and back up to Clapham from there?

Meeting at Waterloo would just mean doing the loop the other way around.

I dunno if this sounds like a worthy plan and if any of you Southern bods have any suggestions to add please say so.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jan 2009)

Not sure about the parking scenario @ the Windmill but I will try and go past there perhaps next Saturday and take a look-see. There's a couple of road that go through the Common that folks might be able to get parked on and numerous residential ones close by. I know that parking is not free on a Saturday by me and a max stay of 2 hours I think. I live a mile or so down the road though and in a different borough (Wandsworth). C Common is half Wandsworth and half Lambeth I believe, so restrictions may vary. 

Waterloo or Clapham Common as embarkation points both work for me - whatever is decided will be good!


----------



## tdr1nka (11 Jan 2009)

I was thinking of Windmill Drive, which runs from behind the pub down to The Avenue, South Circular. 

I shall look into it.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jan 2009)

Map now linked with A-grade art-work... See previous reply


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (12 Jan 2009)

So if its not now from Waterloo where do I get a train to go to Clapham I'm coming into Liverpool St and would have cycled across to Waterloo.


----------



## tdr1nka (12 Jan 2009)

Hi Sig, oops, see yer point!

I think we need to get a roll call, see who's driving or coming by public transport and decide our start point from there.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (12 Jan 2009)

Waterloo was ideal for me as i work there so could cycle there easily enough.
can i get a train to clapham common? sorry don't know south london very well.


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Jan 2009)

Here Sir!

I'll be coming on bike - either destination good


----------



## redjedi (12 Jan 2009)

I think I'll be doing this one. I'll be coming from Brentford (Kew area) and don't mind going to Clapham or Waterloo, I'll also be on 2 wheels.

If we're starting at Waterloo, then I will need to follow CoG and Sittingduck or I may get lost. I can meet you two at the Common.


----------



## Origamist (12 Jan 2009)

I better load up my panniers with cakes if we're going on a gentle pootle!

I'm easy, Waterloo or Clapham Common. 

SSP - cycling to Clapham Common from Waterloo is easy and about 4 miles, otherwise you can jump on a train from Waterloo to Clapham Junction as its only a 3 min ride to the common then.


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Jan 2009)

I'm not too sure about coming on this one, I'm sort-of tending towards thinking I won't come. Partly because driving to London, parking etc is a bit of a headache and a long way for me, plus the Billericay ride is very soon afterwards (and that's very convenient for me) so I'll still get a good ride in company in, plus I'd have to put the dog in the kennels for the day as Uncle James is working away then.

However I was rather hoping to attend all of these so I might change my mind nearer the time. Make your arrangements without taking me into account and if I do decide to come, I'll manage it somehow!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (13 Jan 2009)

Have you decided where we are going from yet?
If its not waterloo i need to work out my route to clapham.
I get easily lost !


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Jan 2009)

Dunno - if Waterloo is easier perhaps we better meet there? I am happy to meet up with anyone heading from the Clapham area though as I am familiar with the route from SW > SE1...

Tdr!nka - what say you?  You the Boss on this one...


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (13 Jan 2009)

Hey sittingduck if we do go from clapham could you tell me a good route.As i say don't know south very well only waterloo as thats where i work.It normally takes me just over 1 hour to get from my house to the part of waterloo where i work and have no idea how long it would take me to get to clapham.


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Jan 2009)

Hi

As CoG has said, it's pretty easy to get from Waterloo to CC. I head down part of this route each day on the way home. I go down York Road, past the Eye. Past St Thomas' Hospital to Lambeth Bridge the it's a straight run to Vauxhall then onto CC either down the Wandsworth Road or Clapham High St. I take the scenic route on my commute home and cross back over at Lambeth and follow Millbank then the river all the way to Chelsea Bridge before going through Battersea Park but that's another story....

Happy to meet up with anyone at Waterloo and cycle back to CC first or indeed meet at CC and cycle to Waterloo to meet others.

I hope that's straightforward


----------



## tdr1nka (13 Jan 2009)

Right! It's Waterloo. Fuggit.
I shall post itinerary tomorrow night!


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jan 2009)

Cool... I'm looking forward to it! Shame tonight I had another incident....

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=545310#post545310


----------



## tdr1nka (14 Jan 2009)

So I see, you're quite the spokesman ain't ya?.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jan 2009)

Hahaha very funny 
I am considering getting some wooden "wagon wheel stylee" rims!


----------



## tdr1nka (14 Jan 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Hahaha very funny
> I am considering getting some wooden "wagon wheel stylee" rims!



Are those the ones with jam in?


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jan 2009)

Possibly


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Jan 2009)

User1314, I think it's a definite 'no' from me because of the travel/parking/dog inconveniences. Sorry about that, but hope to see most of you on the Billericay ride soon!


----------



## bleakanddivine (15 Jan 2009)

Me too. 'in' that is.


----------



## tdr1nka (15 Jan 2009)

Crikey!

Just let me have my tea and I'll be posting the details later! Will start a new thread n' all!

Sorry not to be seeing you Auntie H, will see you on another ride!


----------



## stevevw (16 Jan 2009)

First post now updated with Tdr1nka's and bleakandivine's rides


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jan 2009)

Wishing you all the best (and lighter winds) for the ride tomorrow!


----------



## stevevw (30 Jan 2009)

Link to Auntie Helens ride added to first post.


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Jan 2009)

Just a note to all that my ride has now swapped with Peter's due to engineering work on the trains causing problems for those travelling to Colchester by public transport.

Dates are now:

4 April – Peter's ride (Fleet, Hampshire)
2 May – Helen's ride (Manningtree/Colchester/Tiptree).
For those who can't make the 2nd May, I am also doing this ride on Sat 18th April as a trial run. Put your mark on the thread if you want to come to any of 'em.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2009)

Damn, can't do May 2nd..


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Jan 2009)

Well I'm quite keen to arrange another attempt at this on a different day so that others can do the route if they wish. Let me know if you'd like that.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2009)

looking at the date, it clashes with football... however as my team (Chelsea) could still be in the Champions league, it may well be moved to the Sunday... so fingers crossed dear Helen..


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Jan 2009)

Well Ian it's got me thinking and I've offered (on the main thread about my ride) to do a trial run on Sat 18th April. So if you can't make the 2 May one, there's another option... which will be lower-key but still has the opportunity for a great ride and that Jam Factory Cake Experience.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2009)

Guess what Helen?... yep... football scheduled for that day too... but could be moved also..


----------



## stevevw (5 Feb 2009)

Hampshire tour now added.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Feb 2009)

<hand raised>
TheDoctor will organise a ride for 5th September. This too will involve Sunny Herts - I'm about 8 miles from SteveVW. Route to follow nearer the time, but figure on 30-40 miles, not stupid hilly, and a few stops for comestibles...
</hand raised>


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Feb 2009)

Sounds great TheDoctor, I look forward to it!


----------



## redjedi (10 Feb 2009)

Is there any news from WLC1 on the next ride?

It's only 2 weeks away


----------



## stevevw (10 Feb 2009)

I PM'd him yesterday, not heard back yet. If the worst happens I will pull one of the Herts rides forward to the 7th March.


----------



## stevevw (13 Feb 2009)

Due to a family crisis WLC1 has had to pullout of leading the 1st March Surrey ride.

So I am proposing to bring the Herts ride forward to 7th March. Details and link later today.

My thoughts are with WLC1 and his family at this worrying time.


----------



## stevevw (13 Feb 2009)

And just for Aperitif a nice route to get you to the start.

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=31956


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Feb 2009)

stevevw said:


> My thoughts are with WLC1 and his family at this worrying time.



Same from me too.

RE: March 7th, I can't make it as I am handling a project at work and unfortunately this day is one of our Server Migration Days - will be working all night and day


----------



## stevevw (13 Feb 2009)

Sittingduck
What about the 28th Feb or 1st March. Would be good to get as many regulars as possible. I know CofG has rugby on a Sunday.

All you that have been on these rides let me know what date you would prefer.

Steve


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Feb 2009)

Well I could probably do the 28/2 - 1/3. A lot of my Saturdays through March and April are no-no's though 

let's see what the general preferance is


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Feb 2009)

Very sorry to hear of wlc1's troubles, I hope that things improve soon.

Stevevw, I can do 28 Feb or 1 March or 7 March. Clearly I have no life! However I will have to do some more work in the near future so I can pay for all the petrol to get to the start of these rides!!!


----------



## 4F (13 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> However I will have to do some more work in the near future so I can pay for all the petrol to get to the start of these rides!!!



Just do what User3143 and aperitif do and ride to the start  That will soon bump your cyclogs mileage up


----------



## stevevw (13 Feb 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Just do what User3143 and aperitif do and ride to the start  That will soon bump your cyclogs mileage up



I wish I had the fitness and time to do what Aperitif and User3143 did. Oh and the speed you had at times last weekend.


----------



## 4F (13 Feb 2009)

stevevw said:


> I wish I had the fitness and time to do what Aperitif and User3143 did. Oh and the speed you had at times last weekend.



I didn't think you were exactly slow. You probably would have been quicker if you cut down on some of the gadgets you had on your handlebars


----------



## DJ (13 Feb 2009)

stevevw said:


> Sittingduck
> What about the 28th Feb or 1st March. Would be good to get as many regulars as possible. I know CofG has rugby on a Sunday.
> 
> All you that have been on these rides let me know what date you would prefer.
> ...




I thought it was just a matter of if you can turn up then do so and if you can't then don't!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why the formality?


----------



## stevevw (13 Feb 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I didn't think you were exactly slow. You probably would have been quicker if you cut down on some of the gadgets you had on your handlebars



Yeah I have been thinking of removing the brake levers that should do the trick. Oh and if i had thought about it taking the crap out of the panniers would help too.


----------



## stevevw (13 Feb 2009)

djtheglove said:


> I thought it was just a matter of if you can turn up then do so and if you can't then don't!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It is.



djtheglove said:


> Why the formality?



I thought I was being more flexible not formal at all. 

The agreed ride day amongst those at the first ride was the first Saturday of the month but as this is an informal gathering the day and even week have been changed to suit whoever is organising the ride. I am not that bothered when the ride is or who comes but would like to get as many as possible on a nice ride.


----------



## DJ (13 Feb 2009)

stevevw said:


> It is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly so why are you asking individuals on this site which W/E suits them best!!!

It look's like , because you have met them, then you are specifically asking them when they can make it! 

I could turn round and say actualy non of the weekends suit me, I work one on one off, and then my 14 year old son comes over on the other W/E so why don't you make all the rides on a wednesday to suit me!!

Just pick a W/E which suits you and stick to it if only one other turns up then you are winning as you then have company in which to ride.

Oh and by the way I am hoping to come on the 7th of March if you haven't already changed it!


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Feb 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Exactly so why are you asking individuals on this site which W/E suits them best!!!
> 
> It look's like , because you have met them, then you are specifically asking them when they can make it!
> 
> ...


You sound a bit over-harsh here dj! I think Steve's just trying to ensure that as the ride is changing (and was anyway on an unusual day originally, a Sunday, the rest all being a Saturday) that it is changed to something that suits the majority who want to ride it, especially as it's a postponed ride that we were hoping to do in Jan. 

He is probably, like me, worried about being Billy No Mates and leading a ride on a day that no-one else can make, whereas the following week would have had hundreds. We did have this 'first Saturday of the month' idea initially, which clearly is changing already, but enabled us to keep diaries free in advance for the rides. Or such was the plan.

Me, I can make any of them (as previously said), although would probably prefer the 7th as I've got two other rides between now and 28 Feb, both of which involve driving for over an hour and a half to the start, so a bit of a gap would be good for me - but only if it fits in with the wishes of the rest of you. Democracy can be a right pain at times like these!


----------



## DJ (13 Feb 2009)

I don't think I am being over harsh at all, if one group of people can't make it then the whole point of this being an open forum and not a fee paying club is that anyone can turn up and ride if they are available!!

To insure one group of people are included just cos you know them is infact even more likely to exclude other's you don't know, because it becomes a click, quite quickly, I once joined a club were everyone had known each other for year's and such a click had developed, they then were constantly scratching their heads wondering why they had no new members!

I also it's a non starter fishing around for dates when people are available, just doesn't work, you are never going to please everyone and that is the way of it!!

Steve did a great job in setting out, dates that people could pick up on and go with, if were not carefull the whole free easy come easy go feeling will be lost!


----------



## DJ (13 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> Seriously. I appreciate it but don't plan the ride round my commitments! We do a mix of Sats and Suns we can please all.
> 
> Good and important thing is that there are loads of rides to choose from!




Bizarrely I didn't realise that the 7th is a sunday and that is the one I do think we should move as saturdays are usualy better, and CofG is in my view the founder of theses rides and i know he finds it hard to get along anyway.

So anyway I do believe I have made my point!


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Feb 2009)

Folks

Have fun on the March ride - probably can't make it but no big deal 
Plenty more to choose from this year!

*Spread the Love *


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Feb 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Bizarrely I didn't realise that the 7th is a sunday and that is the one I do think we should move...


Thing is, it isn't a Sunday, it's a Saturday (at least in my diary, an Aldi one with a yellow labrador on the front, so it might not be 100% foolproof!). We're talking Saturday 7th March here, right? Which I think is probably a good date to pick... all things being equal. Stevevw wouldn't be Billy No Mates on that date as I'd be there at least


----------



## Aperitif (13 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> I also agree we should not be a clique.
> 
> Of course dates will change. And I understand the point about Billy no mates. But hopefully there is enough of a momentum now that there will be at least x+1 on the rides! And that constitutes a ride!
> 
> ...





Cold pub


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Feb 2009)

I thought Ben Lovejoy was on that initial ride too!


----------



## DJ (13 Feb 2009)

Ok so it is a Saturday (scratches head)? As I think I previously said I would very much like to come, but as I also previously said it is difficult for me to get away on any weekend!
Steve you already have one taker for your ride, so what's the big deal, just go with flow ,I am sure other's will turn up!


----------



## Aperitif (13 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> But your ride has now gone down in the annals of CC London History. I do believe there was a photo of it somewhere. Can we drag it up? Do we have to search? Or do we need to resort to blackmail?



http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=10213

Includes the M.I.A. Bonj Book of Riding A Bike...


----------



## DJ (13 Feb 2009)

Apologies to everyone!


----------



## stevevw (16 Feb 2009)

first post now updated with March 7th ride link and a slight change to Auntie Helens May Essex cream tea ride, now NO off road.


----------



## stevevw (20 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> And the July date falls between my wedding anniversary and my wife's Birthday.



Falls between so you will be Ok for the ride then. 

November Ride should be the 28th to commemorate the First one you led. So that could be the December ride 1 week early. What do you think?


----------



## stevevw (20 Feb 2009)

Calendar updated here and also details added to the Herts ride 7th March
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=28018 

Bleakanddivine, Sig Silverprinter, tdr1nka are you up for the 7th?


----------



## stevevw (4 Apr 2009)

Any one want to take on the July or August rides?


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Apr 2009)

*Should I move my ride?*

Well folks, the next official CC ride is the 2nd May Manningtree to Tiptree one by moi.

The problem is, as hinted at before, our local train company has decided that no-one who lives further out of London than Billericay could possibly wish to travel by train any weekend this year. They are doing engineering works almost constantly for the next month or so.

What this means is that, despite the swap with Peter for April at which point May seemed engineering-works-free, there is now a problem with the ride for May.

Trains are running between Ingatestone and Manningtree but not from Liverpool Street to Ingatestone which has replacement buses (which don't allow bikes). This is a journey of 22 miles.

The only options appear to be:

(a) Cycle from London to Ingatestone and then get a train
( Cycle from London to Manningtree and expire in a heap when you get there
(c) Come by car and warm the globe
(d) Move house to live in North East Essex.

The fourth option is, of course, the sensible one all round, but probably not practicable in a four week timeframe.

So what do folks think we should do? Postpone the ride to the summer when there just might be some trains? Do it anyway with a reduced number of people (I know some can probably still make it by car or because they live north of here)? As there are still a couple of free dates the postponement might be a good option. Or are you all such desperate mile munchers that you'll happily cycle to Ingatestone for the train?


----------



## stevevw (6 Apr 2009)

I say go ahead. 
On purely selfish grounds of me missing the Hampshire ride and looking forward to yours.


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Apr 2009)

Plus Stevevw knows it's my turn to drive the two of us there!!!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Apr 2009)

Gosh - never knew about this thread. No idea what Joe24 has been on about all this time when he's been muttering about a clique!! 

Seriously though, looks like you lot are doing a great job of organising rides and getting lots out for the routes. I'd love to join in, but Manchester is a bit far to come from if I intend to stay married.


----------



## stevevw (6 Apr 2009)

Organise a ride up your way and I will try and make it. I could combine it with a visit to see my boy who lives in Manc.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2009)

Yes Sharky - the Southern posse will travel anywhere for a lunchtime fry up! (Damn it - calculates distance by bike and decides that it will mean getting up yesterday in order to arrive for tomorrow...) Do we need passports up there? I have an old Coronation Street annual - I'll look up some common phrases for us softies to learn...


----------



## 4F (6 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I'll look up some common phrases for us softies to learn...



As a starter these may help:- "aye up lad" and "trouble at mill" and they also like talking about whippets.


----------



## DJ (6 Apr 2009)

Don't think I can make it anyway so don't worry bout me either way.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> As a starter these may help:- "aye up lad" and "trouble at mill" and they also like talking about whippets.


Don't forget to bring a flat cap too, the locals will then just carry on talking when you enter the pub, rather than everything stopping while they all stare at you.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Don't forget to bring a flat cap too, the locals will then just carry on talking when you enter the pub, rather than everything stopping while they all stare at you.



Rapha don't make a flat cap - yet.


----------



## stevevw (8 Apr 2009)

WLC1 is now back to riding his bike and hopes to be at AH's ride on the 2nd.

WLC1's ride has now been brought forward to August from October which now only leaves us to find leaders for 2 rides Oct and Nov to complete the first year of London and Home Counties Cycle Chat Rides.

Aperitif / Daveywalnuts Fancy arranging something round your manor?


Steve Wheeler


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2009)

Davy's manna is a kebab! 'We' will have a think Steve...maybe a hillclimb comp...and Crock might be roped in to do the A3 pubcrawl three legged race - on bikes in the rush hour!


----------



## stevevw (8 Apr 2009)

I would need a wooden box if I had to cycle up Box Hill.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Apr 2009)

Box Hill!!!!!
*digs out 24T granny ring from Ventoux*


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Apr 2009)

Boxhill.

You'd all need camping gear to wait for me to arrive at the top. Two days ought to do it.


----------



## redjedi (8 Apr 2009)

It can't be that bad, the clue's in the name...

It's just a hill 










(no i have never been up it, but I have heard there is an italian lady waiting at the top  )


----------



## ianrauk (8 Apr 2009)

I've been up & down) Box Hill a few times, and in all seriousness it's not that bad..


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Apr 2009)

Want to swap bikes for the ascent then?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Apr 2009)

With faulty Rapha bidons?



redjedi said:


> (no i have never been up it, but I have heard there is an italian lady waiting at the top  )


----------



## redjedi (8 Apr 2009)

ianrauk said:


> With faulty Rapha bidons?






I hope not, I wouldn't be seen dead with someone with faulty Rapha bidons, just think of the embarrassment


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2009)

There's one on eBay now - I'm just going to bidon it.

What happened to 'nicensleazy' anyway. Was it Patrick or someone like that?


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Apr 2009)

Is there anything planned for June yet? I will finally be finished with the project I am doing at work by the 1st week in May (final weekend that I am working is the Manningtree ride  )

Would like to come along to another ride... it's been a while!

Regards,
SD


----------



## redjedi (8 Apr 2009)

Hello SD



> 7th June - Sunday 7th. The Chiltern *Hundred*, NW London setting out from Watford Junction (BR out of Euston, M25 nearby), Led by *Bleakanddevine*
> Link to follow



Will you be ready for a ton? It will be good to see your new steed.


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Apr 2009)

Hi RJ

Nice - the new steed is proving troublesome. Have the new forks on and spacer height correct but there's play in the headset now  I'm taking him down to the LBS tomorrow to see if they can help (in truth I think the frame's a touch too small for the kind of setup I would ideally like and I am using too many spacers).

Back OT: The Chiltern hundred, yes I seem to remember this now. I haven't ridden a 50 quite yet, much less a Ton! We'll see... Wonder if I could do a couple of longish rides over the next few weeks to train for this magnificent event 

Hope you're enjoying life on drops!


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Apr 2009)

Hmm, could do CoG... Bonfire ride - checking out the fireworks / bonfires of the Capital's parks maybe. A large rocket in a certain place (that the sun don't shine) might make me a tad quicker up hills! 

I'll have a think and see what I can come up with.

EDIT: Ignore the above - I have just read the date on CoG's post... thought for some reason it was the start of Nov... my bad.


----------



## wlc1 (8 Apr 2009)

boxhill - that's my local hill. ( is at the end of a great 30 mile loop in ride)

Lovely.... it's not that bad - but it's bad enough to make the legs like jelly and a stop at the top

Glad to be back and hopefully catch up with you all soon.

Not been on the bike for a couple of months so lost loads of fitness but back commuting now so getting some miles in.

hurrah.


----------



## stevevw (9 Apr 2009)

SD do not worry the The Chiltern *Hundred* is not 100 miles. That naughty Bleakanddevine is fibbing. No doubt many will make it in to 100 miles even if they have to go in the other direction first.


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Apr 2009)

Ahhh that's ok then 
Is it in reference to 100 KMs or something?


----------



## stevevw (9 Apr 2009)

He did tell me but I can not remember 
Thats what happens when you get to my age.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Apr 2009)

Chiltern Hundreds is another political scam is it not? 

SD - ilovebikes & Co will take you for a nice 100 miler - you'll do it easily...
...it's the other 150 afterwards that might get a tad puffy!


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Chiltern Hundreds is another political scam is it not?
> 
> SD - ilovebikes & Co will take you for a nice 100 miler - you'll do it easily...
> ...it's the other 150 afterwards that might get a tad puffy!




Sounds like a challenge!


----------



## bleakanddivine (14 Apr 2009)

stevevw said:


> He did tell me but I can not remember
> Thats what happens when you get to my age.




Wiki:

"A hundred is a traditional division of an English county, and the three hundreds of Stoke, Desborough, and Burnham are in Buckinghamshire. These three hundreds are situated in the hilly, wooded Chiltern Hills, which were once notorious as a hiding place for robbers."


So it looks as if there might be some tenuous bragging rights for a three hundred-er, although the route is in reality only about a 50 miler.


----------



## bleakanddivine (14 Apr 2009)

bleakanddivine said:


> Wiki:
> 
> the hilly, wooded Chiltern Hills, which were once notorious as a hiding place for robbers."



Now known as the stockbroker belt, so no change there.


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Apr 2009)

Have discovered the 'Groups' feature. Not sure what it does but I've done a group for these rides and invited a bunch of you.

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/group.php?groupid=8


----------



## stevevw (6 May 2009)

June ride link here:

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=702841#post702841


----------



## DJ (9 Jun 2009)

So is there room for rescheduling the Chiltern hundred ride ?


----------



## stevevw (9 Jun 2009)

It is up to B&D.
Reborn on the 4th of July is going to be rescheduled as most are doing Fnrttc followed by the Dunwich Dynamo over the 3rd-4th-5th July. Auntie Helen has an interim Maningtree ride on the 18th July
I think we may have a space on the 1st Aug as I have not heard from WLC1 for some time.

I do hope that B&D does want to try again as it looks like a very nice ride and it is one that I can do another 100+ mile ride.


----------



## DJ (9 Jun 2009)

Ah just as well I asked I did not know MacB's ride was rescheduled! as I have no compulsion to ride through the middle of the night I will just have to hope I can fit the daytime ones in. +1 for the B&D ride I would like to do another big mileage ride too.


----------



## stevevw (9 Jun 2009)

1st post now changed.


----------



## bleakanddivine (9 Jun 2009)

Yes, I do intend to reschedule, all the recce work has been done so there's no reason to shelve it. Thanks for the continuing interest shown. 

It's hard at this stage to pin down what commitments 2 teenagers are lining up for me over the summer months with the ever-mutating demands of their hormonally-driven social lives, but the Chilterns ride will, er... ride again. 

B&D


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Jun 2009)

Do you want to stick my Interim ride in the first post, Steve, or does that screw up the 'First weekend of each month' system?

For those interested in my ride, in further discussion with Wowbagger it seems that we may now have a dip in the sea at Frinton and play rounders on the village green at Great Bentley (the largest village green in the world, or something, at 43 acres: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Bentley )


----------



## stevevw (9 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Do you want to stick my Interim ride in the first post, Steve, or does that screw up the 'First weekend of each month' system?



Done


----------



## topcat1 (8 Jul 2009)

B&D and MacB what is the status of your rides as i'm looking forward to doing both of them?


----------



## MacB (8 Jul 2009)

topcat1 said:


> B&D and MacB what is the status of your rides as i'm looking forward to doing both of them?



I'd still like to do it but original date clashed with DunRun and FNRttC, will revisit shortly to gauge interest and available dates.


----------



## stevevw (8 Jul 2009)

August - October and November are free.

Not heard from WLC1 for a while now so we could do with sorting somthing for August.


----------



## topcat1 (8 Jul 2009)

Hmm,not a bad idea, i'll get back to you.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2009)

I guess that the 1st of August ride is not happening


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Jul 2009)

I have the in-laws so wouldn't be able to go anyway. Maybe Topcat's can take its place?


----------



## stevevw (28 Jul 2009)

I have not heard from WLC1 for some time now. As Simon is running the G&L http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=33430
ride to Brighton this weekend and I know some of the regulars are doing it I did not bother to try and arrange an alternative. The Topcat ride sounds like an ideal replacement. http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=38889


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Aug 2009)

Sorted a route for my ride on 5th September. 45 miles, not too hilly.Linky.


----------



## stevevw (3 Aug 2009)

Post No1 now updated with the September ride.

Any of you want to step forward to arrange the October or November rides?


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Sep 2009)

Well, if no-one else steps up I could re-do my September one in November. Maybe make a few changes or something.
I expect we'll be sitting inside with mugs of tea rather than outside!


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Sep 2009)

If you like, I can do a re-run of this one for October.


----------



## gbs (7 Sep 2009)

50 miles around Tring looks good to me subject to 1)BR engineering - will travel from London 2) effectiveness of mudguards if wet


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Sep 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> If you like, I can do a re-run of this one for October.



Sorry - just realised the date earmarked for this is the day after the FNRttC, so I wouldn't be able to organise this.


----------



## mike e (19 Sep 2009)

Hi all,

Here's a ride out of London at the end of October for any interested parties, week before the FNRttC

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=43462


----------



## stevevw (21 Sep 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> Sorry - just realised the date earmarked for this is the day after the FNRttC, so I wouldn't be able to organise this.



How about the 10th?


----------



## mike e (21 Sep 2009)

stevevw said:


> How about the 10th?



I've already booked my advance train tickets for:-

Saturday 24th October

Hope there's enough people who want to ride on this date...


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Sep 2009)

There's a Suffolk ride that YACF are doing from Stowmarket on that day (24 Oct) so I shall be trundling around my local Suffolkish roads.


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Sep 2009)

stevevw said:


> How about the 10th?



Yup, I can do the 10th.


----------



## redjedi (21 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> I've already booked my advance train tickets for:-
> 
> Saturday 24th October
> 
> Hope there's enough people who want to ride on this date...



Don't worry Mike, there will definately be some sort of ride on the 24th for you.

And there's always a good turn out. We city dwellers like to get out of it every now and again


----------



## stevevw (22 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> I've already booked my advance train tickets for:-
> 
> Saturday 24th October
> 
> Hope there's enough people who want to ride on this date...



Mike
That post was for Flying Dodo's ride he had proposed for the 3rd October not Luke's/Yours on the 24th. It is an aswell as not instead of. 

I am certain plenty of people will be up for the 24th. I am doing a local Audax on the 25th but still thinking about this one too.


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Sep 2009)

Steve - I've now started a thread for 10th October here - do you want to amend the details on the first page?


----------



## stevevw (24 Sep 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> Steve - I've now started a thread for 10th October here - do you want to amend the details on the first page?



First post updated.


----------

